# Avallo TD Cabinet Humidor



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

I hope this thread doesn't double post at some point, because I could have sworn it posted properly the first time. 

Anyway, long story short the wife isn't happy with the collection of tupperdors behind my desk and has ok'd a cabinet humidor. I'm leaning towards the Avallo TD and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them or the humidification system used in them. It seems like exactly what I want in terms of fitting my storage needs and then some (for now) and the wife likes that it will not be an eyesore hidden behind my desk.

Any input or thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)

>A big one..


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Is there any kind of seal on that door? I can't see one.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hmm that's a good question, I will have to ask.
Asked and answered:
The door uses full overlay hinges and has stiff magnets on the top and bottom(non hinge side) so when you close it the magnets pull the door into the face frame. In between the back of the door and the cabinet is compression foam to create a good seal. I've done this design for approaching 20 years and have had good success with it.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

This should be arriving in a couple weeks, right around the time the flooring gets done in the cigar room. Hopefully everything comes together in time for Thanksgiving. I'll report back on the cabinet once I've got it all set up.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> This should be arriving in a couple weeks, right around the time the flooring gets done in the cigar room. Hopefully everything comes together in time for Thanksgiving. I'll report back on the cabinet once I've got it all set up.


Please do, I'm curious on your thoughts on it.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

So much for a couple weeks. 3-5 weeks turned into almost 7. The good news is it should be shipping in about a week. Can't wait to get it set up and see how it does.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

n0s4atu said:


> Any input or thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Keep the wife, that's my thought/input.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Keep the wife, that's my thought/input.


Yeah. She's pretty awesome for tolerating me and my "hobbies". lol


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> So much for a couple weeks. 3-5 weeks turned into almost 7. The good news is it should be shipping in about a week. Can't wait to get it set up and see how it does.


My comment above still stands, can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. It's one of the brands I've been contemplating for my humidor "investment".


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, freight company just called, it will be here tomorrow. So, I'll get it set up and was told to give it about 24 hours to acclimate once I set it before loading it up. Should give me a good chance to look it over and report in with my thoughts. Didn't quite make it here for my birthday, but it's a hell of a good early Xmas gift. lol


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Just got her all set up. I forgot to ask how long to program the fans to run per hour to get it up to the right RH and then to maintain RH. I left it at it's preprogrammed 5 mins and I'll check it in a few hours. Matt told me to give it 24 hours before loading it up. Can't wait to see how my modest collection fits in there. Sounds like an excuse to make some purchases. 

The humidor was shipped on a pallet and extremely well wrapped. Matt likes the angled shelf look to show off what you've got, but I reset all my shelves to flat. Doing this causes an issue that I forgot to mention to Matt (as he may have shelves that take this adjustment into consideration). The two shelves near the 4 bottles of distilled water would not fit. 2 mins with a saw later and they fit fine. All I had to do was take off half of the back slat on the sides that go around the bottle (2 cuts forming the 90 degree angle there). I'll do a more polished job on the shelves, but frankly I just wanted to get everything up and running. 

So far loving this thing and it started at 50%RH and is already up to 56 (in about 45 mins). Opening the door to take the pic of the bottle you could definitely feel the humidity. The door has weather strip and heavy magnets to pull it closed tightly. This seems quite effective thus far.

I'll report back after 24 hours and see where we're at.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like it's worth the 2 month wait..That's a sharp piece of furniture bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, I was annoyed about the wait if I'm being perfectly honest, but once it got here and I saw it that all went away. I'm up to 61% at the bottom. Should be ready to rock for sure by tomorrow. 
I'm interested to see how quickly or slowly it goes through the distilled water.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Beautiful. Let us know how you find RH distribution across the entire humidor, and how you like the accumonitor humidity system. As I mentioned above, I'm thinking of an Avallo myself as an investment humidor. Shipping up my way is extremely expensive, so I have to do a ton of homework before choosing what I'll be going with, as a mistake will be a very costly one. That all being said, it is certainly a beautiful looking furniture piece. Congrats.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

@Yukoner, there are 4 distilled water tanks, 2 at the bottom and 2 for the upper half, so far the 4 hygrometers I have in there, 3 are reading 62 and the one in the middle is reading 63. So I'd say at this early stage distribution is pretty darn good. This cabinet is 6ft tall, and the 2nd set of tanks and fans was optional, but I think they're a must frankly. If you're spending that kind of money anyway, to cheap out over $150 or so would be foolish.

The Accumonitor is also very easy to calibrate, it was running a few % high and you just press both buttons on it and then the top one or the bottom one to adjust up or down.

I'll check back in tomorrow, the wife is giving me dirty looks for continually coming in to the office to "check" on it. lol


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Man that's nice. Can't wait to see it with the sticks in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey thanks guys. If I don't have an email from Matt today on the proper time to run the fans per hour I may just shoot him a call, but I hate bugging anyone at Christmas. Currently at 63%. I nudged up the set point to 68% just to see if that would bump it up a bit. Lucky for me I have a full day of work and I won't be here to constantly mess with it. lol Seriously, it's like opening up a really cool toy on Christmas, putting it together and then being told don't play with it yet. lol I want to fill that sucker up! This afternoon when I get home it'll be 24 hours and should be good to go.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

And.... I'm late. Off to work I go. I couldn't stand waiting. Let's see where it's at when I get home.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

That is awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, looks GREAT ! I know I sound like a broken record but I'm definitely interested to see how this plays out for you in the next few weeks and months, in terms of RH consistency, how often you need to refill the water tanks, etc. Like I said, I'm VERY interested in a large Avallo cabinet.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Wow, looks GREAT ! I know I sound like a broken record but I'm definitely interested to see how this plays out for you in the next few weeks and months, in terms of RH consistency, how often you need to refill the water tanks, etc. Like I said, I'm VERY interested in a large Avallo cabinet.


Yeah, I'll keep posting and updating. I have to say, having an active system is actually a bit scary, I keep thinking things like, "what if it goes haywire and skyrockets the RH" or "What if we're on vacation and lose power for an extended period". lol Those were things I didn't have to consider with Bovedas.

I'm hoping in the next few weeks the cedar on the inside will really soak up some of the humidity and that should help with the consistency. Right now I have the fans set to run at 4 mins per hour across all 4 sets. I have a readings of 65 and 66 % on every shelf except the very bottom, where my PuroTemp is reading 69%. I'm going to play with the fan timing down there today. But I figure I barely waited 23 hours and then totally slammed it with cigars so it's probably working hard to level everything out. I think the real test will be where it's sitting in a few weeks and how much water it's going through.

At this stage though @Yukoner I'm really pleased and glad I made the investment. The wife likes it better too, so win-win.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

You should be pleased bro. It looks great. Your doing all things properly and letting all sit and acclimate is perfect. Hope all goes well over the Holidays and you return to a perfectly performing Humi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

This is what I see and hear in my head every time I'm in front of it and about to open it up. 





Favorite Christmas movie too so it seemed doubly appropriate. lol


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> I keep thinking things like, "what if it goes haywire and skyrockets the RH" or "What if we're on vacation and lose power for an extended period". lol


So I've had the same issue creep up when I went to active humidification. I highly recommend a remote RH monitoring solution. There's a few options out there, but most will have mobile apps you can load onto your smartphone that will let you monitor the RH.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, it's been 2 weeks or so since my last check in, so I figured I'd update. So far, loving the humidor. It's great looking and it's nice to have access to my stash and be able to see everything all at once. 
Things of note;
I've tried to as best I can keep the amount on each shelf pretty similar. I've rearranged things here and there, but I like keeping my CC together and my NC together, and that breaks down to the CC on the top 3 shelves and the NC on the bottom 3. The slide out drawer has my nicer NC singles in it. 
The wife got me another Xikar PuroTemp and 2 extra hygrometers, so now I can read all 6 from my desk. 
I keep the system set to 66% RH and the temp in there ranges from 62 degrees to about 66 degrees as the day goes on.
The top shelf is the only one that dips a bit low, as it'll hit 62% overnight. The others stay where they should with slight fluctiations between 68 and 65. The shelf that hits 62% has only closed boxes of CCs on it as shown in the picture. All other shelves have at least some singles in cedar trays. Still playing with fan timing to determine if I can "fix" that. 

So is it just the top shelf being the furthest from all the distilled water tanks? Probably, but I also think as time goes on and the cabinet itself absorbs more that'll help. Feel free to throw any theories, tips or tricks or suggestions my way.

Oh, also, the tanks don't yet need refilling, but I did top them off just to have a look. I noticed what I think are some small specks of mold on the "wick" as it's called. I'm sending Matt an email as that concerned me. With fans right above that, I don't like the idea of possibly blowing mold spores all over my cigars and breeding it.

So, two weeks later that's where we're at.
*readings on hygrometers were 63% and 66% just before opening door.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

I just recently purchased a Avallo 2000 and have already spoke to Matt extensively about it.

Once your humidor equalizes and is truly seasoned + filled with some cigars, your RH will remain within +- 1 on all levels. I have 6 fans (3 rows) and 4 canisters and only run 2 rows of fans for 1 minute. That's plenty for moving the air around to keep the RH constant throughout the humidor. Once it is truly filled up 50+ occupancy, then you can increase fans slightly more. 

Slight mold growth is normal for these wicks (even though they contain a mold prevention) and do not cause any problems. Change them out about every 3 months and you are golden. 

I've read to add a drop of PG to the tanks and will have no problems but he said NOT to use it if using the Avallo accumonitor system. It can create a film overtime on the sensor throwing it off. 

I actually ran mine the last 2 months with NO wicks in the tanks and it still performs flawless... I ordered wicks and have them now so I'll give them a whirl. After some research, there's actually a few guys who run wickless because of the problem. Mold spores are everywhere and they won't infect your cigars like you think. The fans are not blowing them into your cigars as it's contained in the wick. Just don't let it get out of hand. 

Make sure you clean your canisters thoroughly- I use alcohol. Then wash them with DW good and let dry. Add fresh wicks and use DW only! They should last easily 3+ months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the great info @SmokeSilent have you posted a picture of your cabinet anywhere on the forum? I'd love to check it out. Feel free to throw one up here too.
Here's the cabinet as it sits this morning. Messing with fan timing I actually moved in the wrong direction slightly. lol I've got 3 pairs of fans in there along with the 4 on the canisters (1 each). I think I moved the air too much on a couple and not enough on the one. Trial and error.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> So is it just the top shelf being the furthest from all the distilled water tanks? Probably, but I also think as time goes on and the cabinet itself absorbs more that'll help. Feel free to throw any theories, tips or tricks or suggestions my way.


My cabinet has the same issue, and I've read that many people experience the same. Part of it is being the farthest away, but also you need fans and air circulation to "push" the humidity up to the top of the cabinet. Even then, I've found that it's still 2% to 3% less on the top. This is OK for me, since I keep my CCs on the top and want them at a slightly lower RH anyways. As well, I think we're being too paranoid (myself included here) about minor RH differences. It's not like in the Caribbean the RH is exactly within 1% in every factory building, farmland, etc. And as mentioned, as your cabinet gets more and more seasoned, it'll help with the stability factor too.

Again, I'm supremely jealous of your Avallo ! That's a beautiful looking piece of furniture there.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, so just a quick update. With just a bit more time, everything has seemed to level out and I'm reading 64 up top and 66 on every other level, with the exception of where I have 2 boxes open and "displayed", that shelf reads 68 and I'm guessing it's because there's not much on it. 
Also, the cabinet is clearly getting "seasoned" better as since touching up the water in the tanks, the levels have hardly changed. So far, loving this thing.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

n0s4atu said:


> Ok, so just a quick update. With just a bit more time, everything has seemed to level out and I'm reading 64 up top and 66 on every other level, with the exception of where I have 2 boxes open and "displayed", that shelf reads 68 and I'm guessing it's because there's not much on it.
> Also, the cabinet is clearly getting "seasoned" better as since touching up the water in the tanks, the levels have hardly changed. So far, loving this thing.


I find that my top shelf is also lower in RH than the rest of the cabinet. Since humidity rises, I wonder why we're experiencing the opposite. It's not an issue since I prefer to have lower RH up top and more at the bottom than the other way around, but would still be interesting to know the science behind why.


----------



## Wrasseman (Dec 24, 2016)

Any updates on this one. Thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Wrasseman said:


> Any updates on this one. Thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these.


lol Well I updated 4 days ago, but what would you like to know? I'll see what I can do about answering. The short review is; the cabinet definitely gets a thumbs up from me and I'm happy with the purchase.

My biggest issue is I'm always fiddling with it. lol I'm pretty particular about how things looks (I color coded the M&Ms in my man cave lol), and obviously making sure things work exactly the way I want them. So I keep making small little tweaks here and there. Even small adjustments to the fans can swing humidity on certain shelves. I am still dialing it all in. Current readings of the RH from the top are 65, 66, 65, 68, 66, 66. The 68 is the display shelf with the Andalusian Bull and God of Fire. Obviously the solution is to purchase more cigars for that shelf. lol


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> I find that my top shelf is also lower in RH than the rest of the cabinet. Since humidity rises, I wonder why we're experiencing the opposite. It's not an issue since I prefer to have lower RH up top and more at the bottom than the other way around, but would still be interesting to know the science behind why.


Heat rises, humid air does not. "Wet" air is heavier than dry air and more dense so it will "settle" at the bottom. Fans can help keep RH throughout humidor constant.

Edit: do not listen to my advise! Lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SmokeSilent said:


> Heat rises, humid air does not. "Wet" air is heavier than dry air and more dense so it will "settle" at the bottom. Fans can help keep RH throughout humidor constant.


I hate to disagree ,but besides the fan helping , that is totally incorrect. Humid air IS actually less dense than dry air and it rises. Since I didn't want to talk just from experience(keeping my ccs on the lower shelves and ncs up top), I googled it. There's plenty of sources stating the science of humidity distribution. All you need to do is Google "does humid air rise"..

I don't like to contradict, but for the sake of members setting up cabinets,I thought I had to.


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I hate to disagree ,but besides the fan helping , that is totally incorrect. Humid air IS actually less dense than dry air and it rises. Since I didn't want to talk just from experience(keeping my ccs on the lower shelves and ncs up top), I googled it. There's plenty of sources stating the science of humidity distribution. All you need to do is Google "does humid air rise"..
> 
> I don't like to contradict, but for the sake of members setting up cabinets,I thought I had to.


Hmmm my bad I thought otherwise that humid air was more dense and in a closed application is "heavier". This is what I was told but your probably right. I was never good at science. Lmao

Edit:
- ok I did google it and you are right, maybe I misheard what I was told as I never want to relay bad info. So should one store CC on the top shelf or bottom shelf? That is if it's true they like a lower RH?

I'm wondering if size of humidor has to do with it as I've checked mine and are essentially the same RH from bottom to top


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SmokeSilent said:


> Hmmm my bad I thought otherwise that humid air was more dense and in a closed application is "heavier". This is what I was told but your probably right. I was never good at science. Lmao
> 
> Edit:
> - ok I did google it and you are right, maybe I misheard what I was told as I never want to relay bad info. So should one store CC on the top shelf or bottom shelf? That is if it's true they like a lower RH?
> ...


No problem..mistakes happen..

I keep my ccs on the bottom. It usually stays around 62-63, the top is 64-66.

My cabinet is small(4'x2'x2' ) and it's has a couple % points difference between top and bottom. I would guess the bigger it is the more difference it would have. Again I'm not sure about that, just guessing.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

So this is curious then. As @n0s4atu has experienced, his highest RH is on a shelf down lower in the cabinet. My highest RH is also below the vertical half-way point of my cabinet. So what gives ? I don't disagree with the science by any means, but what's happening here ? Is it because the cigar boxes, shelves and drawers are interfering with the humidity's ability to rise ? That being said, the area between the door and the front of the shelves / drawers is pretty much free and clear, so shouldn't it rise up there ? Using fans I can get the RH to be more stable across the cabinet (today I have 64% on the top shelf, 65% on the middle shelf and 68% on the lowest shelf), but I've never experienced where the RH is higher on the top vs the bottom.

I wonder if temperature has something to do with this ? I'm sitting at 63 degrees F on the bottom shelf, and 66 degrees F on the top.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

My thoughts on the RH being higher on the shelf right below the pull out drawer is that if RH does in fact rise, perhaps the 2 tanks at the bottom are pushing it there and the drawer is trapping it a bit as I've got the drawer covered pretty well? And the other two tanks are right above the drawer and maybe because the very top shelf is all closed boxes the RH is lower? I have zero idea obviously, but the levels all seem acceptable to me right now. The cigars are smoking really nicely, but just to be sure since tomorrow will hit 60 here I'm going to make sure I do nothing but relax, read and smoke a few cigars. lol For scientific purposes only of course. :grin2:


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice collection !!!


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

acitalianman13 said:


> Very nice collection !!!


Thanks. I try to keep a variety of things on hand since I'm relatively new to cigars and keep trying new things.


----------



## Joseph Lupo (Mar 14, 2017)

hey all....newbie to the forum...considering the Avallo TD cabinet and have some questions:
1. Does the Accumonitor and fans come installed from Avallo
2.Do you think the slide out drawer is a good option


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

1) Yes, everything was installed and wrapped with care and pallet shipped to me. All I had to do was plug it in and adjust the shelves to my liking.
2) Personally I love the slide out drawer, but it's optional, so you don't have to have it if you don't want or like it.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Not sure this will even work, but took a quick video of how the humidor is stocked this morning:

__
https://flic.kr/p/33794698370


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks F***ing Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Looks F***ing Amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm loving the cabinet. Everything is smoking great, seems to hold RH great and well I love being able to see everything, keeps me from opening it up too much. lol


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello all...just wondering if this tread is still alive...curious to hear how the humidor cabinet is doing 2 years later. Any updates would be appreciated


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> Hello all...just wondering if this tread is still alive...curious to hear how the humidor cabinet is doing 2 years later. Any updates would be appreciated


I'm not sure why I never got a notification about a reply. 
Humidor is doing great and holding humidity without issue. I think its shrinking though, because it seems way more full than when I got it.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtreadwell79 (Apr 22, 2019)

n0s4atu said:


> I'm not sure why I never got a notification about a reply.
> Humidor is doing great and holding humidity without issue. I think its shrinking though, because it seems way more full than when I got it.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Care to guess how many sticks you currently have in there?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

n0s4atu said:


> I'm not sure why I never got a notification about a reply.
> Humidor is doing great and holding humidity without issue. I think its shrinking though, because it seems way more full than when I got it.
> 
> 
> ...


Time to start thinking about #2, it seems!


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow, nice....and I’m glad to hear it’s still doing well. I do have one on order. It’s double the size of yours, I think. I went with the triple d it’s 6 ft tall by 3 feet wide by 2 feet deep. I have a picture Matt sent me of one he built for another customer...I’ll try to post it. It’s due to me mid June. It’ll have 6 humidity canisters 8 circulation fans...2 pull out drawers for single cigars and I’m also having Matt put in a flat pull out shelf to store cigars I want to just age, or I might just put a couple from each box there so I can have a quick spot to go to. Plus it’ll have 5 pull out shelves for box storage. I can’t wait....and I have to be honest it was this post that I found that really helped me.....so thanks for all your posts !


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is a couple pictures


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

That’s not my order...just an example picture he sent me so I could get an idea of size wise.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> That's not my order...just an example picture he sent me so I could get an idea of size wise.


Post up when you get it. Love to see yours fully stocked. You are going to love it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

sgtreadwell79 said:


> Awesome! Care to guess how many sticks you currently have in there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have been lousy about checking in here lately, but to answer your question, this is exactly what it was holding as of yesterday. I didn't count the number of sticks, but it's more than I have fingers and toes. Lol
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

:surprise::surprise::surprise:

Wow, just, holy crap...


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

Your Avallo is beautiful! I have an Avallo 2000 with their Accumonitor system. 4 canisters and 6 fans. They make a phenomenal Humidor and keeps a steady 67 RH. I have it filled with cigars going on almost 3 years now with zero issues. I would highly suggest Avallo Humidors to anyone. It's a quality piece of furniture!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

n0s4atu said:


> I have been lousy about checking in here lately, but to answer your question, this is exactly what it was holding as of yesterday. I didn't count the number of sticks, but it's more than I have fingers and toes. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh myyy! That's one killer collection and piece. If your running outta storage I think I can make some room lol...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Great pictures ! I will for sure post mine when I get it and stocked. Hahahaha I already have ahead start, I’ve been stock piling boxes. I’m hoping to get sometime end of June beginning of July. Smoke silent thanks for your input...I’m glad to hear you are having no issues with your unit as well.


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

My collection...so far


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> My collection...so far


I was at the beach when this got posted I think. Looks great and that singles storage is awesome. At some point I'm going to need an upgrade mine is jam packed. I certainly would not hesitate to buy another Avallo cabinet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

I ordered mine in March...hopefully I’ll take delivery by end of this month. I will certainly post pictures as I’m getting it ready....I’m thinking of putting a cigar oasis ultra inside so that I can remotely monitor the temp/humidity...I’m thinking of setting the trigger on that unit at like 60%...so it’ll never go off? Not that I’ll be able to do anything about it...but it’ll be nice to be able to look in from time to time during the day.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

jwegrz said:


> My collection...so far


The OCD is strong in this one.

Nice work! Lookin' good.


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Quick update...I’m still waiting for my cabinet to be completed.


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Quick update...I’m still waiting for my cabinet to be completed.
Matt is hoping for end of August...he’s slammed with orders since March.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

```

```



jwegrz said:


> Quick update...I'm still waiting for my cabinet to be completed.
> Matt is hoping for end of August...he's slammed with orders since March.


Yeah waiting is the worst part and he's so busy the shipping estimate is always off, but once you get it that disappointment definitely fades very quickly when you start filling up your new humidor.


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Another quick update...still waiting...but Matt sent me a progress picture looks like he just has to do the internal drawers and wiring...hopefully in a few weeks? Jeeeze I got baggies of boveda packs and cigars all over the place....hahahaha. It certainly looks smaller in his picture than what I had in my mind...of course the additions I’ve made before I even take delivery probably is a contributing factor!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

This is a great nearly ~3 year old thread ! I'm reading my posts thinking "hey I could have said that" and then, yeah, it was me, haha.

Glad to hear it's all working out :thumb:


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Yukoner so what did you end up doing ? What did you end up getting in terms of a cabinet ? How’s it working for you? Do you have any pics you can share


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> Yukoner so what did you end up doing ? What did you end up getting in terms of a cabinet ? How's it working for you? Do you have any pics you can share


Here you go :smile2:

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/282878-walk-humidor-build.html


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Yukoner...very interesting reading as well as pictures in your thread. You are spot on with your thoughts for sure..you can never have enough space for your collection....good to see (and read about) everyone’s ideas on what makes them happy. Thanks for sharing. I certainly would like to see how your collection looks like today. I’m always interested in seeing what others stock in their collections.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> Yukoner...very interesting reading as well as pictures in your thread. You are spot on with your thoughts for sure..you can never have enough space for your collection....good to see (and read about) everyone's ideas on what makes them happy. Thanks for sharing. I certainly would like to see how your collection looks like today. I'm always interested in seeing what others stock in their collections.


No problem. I hope my experience can help others who might be thinking about doing something similar.

TBH, my collection is more or less the same :crying: See, I can't buy cigars locally where I live. So, I basically can only buy them when I'm travelling. More specifically, when I'm travelling in the USA, Europe or Asia. Cigar taxes in the rest of Canada are very, very high (and understandably so - tobacco takes a toll on our health care system therefore taxes need to be generated to help pay for that). Given that, I only get an opportunity a few times a year to buy cigars, and the last few times I've been out, I just haven't had a chance to pick any up. That said, I'm not a huge smoker either. Weekend warrior at best, even then, it's only half the year because I have no interest in sitting outside at -45 degrees :grin2: Some of my boxes are long term collection as well. I've got a 14 year old box of CAO Sopranos, for example.


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Just a quick note...again...I’m still waiting for my humidor Matt has given me a ship date around end of this month. Meanwhile, I just keep reading this thread over and over as well as checking those pictures he has on his website...about 100,00 times...hahaha. 
I can’t wait ! Thanks again everyone for sharing on this thread. I will certainly post pictures once I get my unit delivered. 
PS if anyone is considering ordering a unit, I’d get your order in with Matt. My order was placed beginning of April... that’s going on a 7 month lead time. But he’s kept me updated so I haven’t just been in limbo. Plus he answers emails.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> Just a quick note...again...I'm still waiting for my humidor Matt has given me a ship date around end of this month. Meanwhile, I just keep reading this thread over and over as well as checking those pictures he has on his website...about 100,00 times...hahaha.
> I can't wait ! Thanks again everyone for sharing on this thread. I will certainly post pictures once I get my unit delivered.
> PS if anyone is considering ordering a unit, I'd get your order in with Matt. My order was placed beginning of April... that's going on a 7 month lead time. But he's kept me updated so I haven't just been in limbo. Plus he answers emails.


This is less of a humidor and a whole lot more a "custom commissioned" piece of furniture :smile2:


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Still ! Waiting !!


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> Still ! Waiting !!


That's terrible. I love mine and have a friend who is thinking of upgrading, but hearing this I don't think I can recommend them anymore.
On the bright side when you do get it it will be rock solid. Mine is just a tad too full, but humidity is still perfect.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Yukoner said:


> This is less of a humidor and a whole lot more a "custom commissioned" piece of furniture :smile2:


Not to mention he is likely booking twice as many orders since Aristocrat's owner retired.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Scap said:


> Not to mention he is likely booking twice as many orders since Aristocrat's owner retired.


Yes that seems like the likely cause.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

Seems like he could save quite bit of heartache being up front with customers ahead of time and prior to orders being placed about potential wait times. A year backlog with no communication is kind of ridiculous.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Make no mistake he is overloaded with orders! He’s even told me he won’t be making the large cabinets unless you purchase the refrigerated unit. He told me that The large cabinets are just too labor intensive. He can make 2 of the smaller units in the same time it takes him to make one large one. 
Even though the cost of my unit was in excess of $3500.00. I’ve really kind of customized my humidor outside of his normal build. My humidor will have 2 slide out drawers as well as a slide out “flat” single shelf, where I can store (age) a couple of each cigar I have in boxes....so I can look at perhaps a hundred cigars laying flat, and chose a cigar without having to go open up each box. Plus it will also have 5 sliding storage shelves with 6 humidification bottles and 8 circulation fans. It will also have hidden wheels on the bottom of the unit. It took a lot of convincing and conversations as well as a couple of hand written sketches sent to Matt detailing what it was exactly I wanted. 
Matt told me he has turned away orders for the larger cabinets. He will focus on the smaller units? I think he is, just as mentioned above, overwhelmed right now and trying to keep up with orders. And at the same time trying to figure out how he will get the most orders out as quickly as he can. I’m certain he’s delivered other humidors he’s had orders for. So not everyone has been waiting a year....I’m guessing. He has been keeping in touch with me regularly he always responds to my emails, so I don’t feel ignored at all....TBH I haven’t really pushed him, so I guess I am to blame a little. I really have been quite patient I think.
I’m hoping to get some pictures from Matt this week or next of the humidor. Right now I have pushed him out a week or so because of the snow and the prediction of snow in my area. Monday they are calling for 3”-6” I just wouldn’t be able to pull a 300lb humidor up my driveway covered in snow. Those of you who’ve taken delivery of a large humidor, know that the freight company basically drops the unit off on the curb...it’s up to you to get it inside. I don’t want to be stuck with this thing on my curb with no means of getting it inside quickly...nor do I want to pay hundreds of dollars additional to the freight company for help getting it to my door. We knew weather was going to be an issue once winter hit and Matt told me he’d work with me trying to time delivery at a time when I’d be able to get it inside. 
Don’t give up on this post...when I do get my humidor I will post pictures of it before and after I “stock” it up. I’m really looking forward to finally getting my humidor delivered ! N0s4atu Thanks for the recent post and pictures ! It makes me feel good knowing that you are still having no issues with your humidor keeping your cigars in great condition. Right now many of my boxes are in ziplock bags with boveda paks for humidity ! 
I would still recommend Matt highly. While it may take a bit to get your humidor, it will be a quality build AND a unit you can count on to keep your cigars in perfect shape. As many of us know there are certainly other options, others that I’ve been following have had issues with the humidification system breaking down! Or the humidification system difficult to regulate!. So far I haven’t heard anything negative about Avallo humidors. So I wait...I know it’ll be worth it in the end!


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Here’s a couple of pictures I was sent of another customer’s humidor, that is similar to mine. Each slide out drawer will hold 8 maybe 10 boxes of cigars. The wheels you see are just a wooden dolly not the actual wheels installed on the humidor.


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

There it is....just about complete...I’m dreaming of filling it !


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

More pics of my humidor!


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks amazing! It will so be worth the wait!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Well I finally have shipping confirmation!:grin2:
Wow I thought this day would never come! :vs_mad:
Pictures of completed unit from Matt to follow. Note there are 6 2 quart high output fan humidifiers both upgrades over the standard issue equipment...there are also 4 sets of 2 circulation fans. Each set of 2 can be programmed to go off separately. All 6 of the shelves are slide out units, also an upgrade over standard issue. Only thing I lose is adjustability. But I certainly didn’t want to have to climb in the humidor to get a box out, so it was worth it. I also had 4 wheels put on bottom of unit as Matt indicated many places that order the larger units put wheels on them so they can move them to clean around/behind the humidor. They are hidden, it looks like. Humidor doesn’t come standard with any wheels on it. 
I’ll post again later this week, once I get unit and again after I get if filled. It’ll take a few days I’m going to let it acclimate for a day or so...then it’ll take 2 days or so to load it.
Gonna be a rough next 7-10 days ! :vs_OMG:


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats man! The slide out shelves are something I didn't realize was even an option and not having them is a huge mistake on my part. I definitely have stuff I simply can't get to without removing boxes and boxes.
Can't wait to see yours all set up!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Just to give you a quick idea on the cost between the 6 pullout shelves the second singles drawer and the thin flat pullout drawer...and the wheels, I added over 700.00 to the cost of my humidor. That doesn’t include the extra sets of fans and humidifiers. All in all I think I added about 1000.00 worth of add ons / upgrades. It adds up quickly. 
But I think I got just about everything I wanted.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

jwegrz said:


> Just to give you a quick idea on the cost between the 6 pullout shelves the second singles drawer and the thin flat pullout drawer...and the wheels, I added over 700.00 to the cost of my humidor. That doesn't include the extra sets of fans and humidifiers. All in all I think I added about 1000.00 worth of add ons / upgrades. It adds up quickly.
> 
> But I think I got just about everything I wanted.


Yes if I knew then what I know now, I'd have gone for something the size of yours along with all those extras. They fill up faster than you think and having the ability to pull the drawer out to gain access will 100% come in handy. 
Can't wait to see it stocked!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwegrz (Mar 6, 2019)

Hahaha that’s my problem too...I now wish I had went with the 48” wide cabinet...this one will be 75-80 percent filled. But I’m sure, like you, I’ll find room to add more............and more! It’ll be delivered tomorrow, Friday. Thank god forecast here this weekend is upper 30’s....hahaha so I won’t be wishing I was out golfing too!


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, I picked up a broken wine cooler for $100, spent $10 bucks on connectors and used some LEDs I had from a previous project. Now my Avallo only houses Cubans and some nicer boxes. The wine cooler is for my Tats and other boutique stuff and is down in my cigar lounge.
Newly reorganized Avallo and one of the new cooler.
Hope everyone is doing ok out there.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks great. I’ve been debating making the switch from 6 out 7 smaller ones I have to a larger single cabinet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigdog (Aug 4, 2020)

Did you receive your new Humidor? If so, please provide pictures of your set up?


----------



## Thebigdog (Aug 4, 2020)

jwegrz said:


> Hahaha that's my problem too...I now wish I had went with the 48" wide cabinet...this one will be 75-80 percent filled. But I'm sure, like you, I'll find room to add more............and more! It'll be delivered tomorrow, Friday. Thank god forecast here this weekend is upper 30's....hahaha so I won't be wishing I was out golfing too!


Did you receive your Humidor? If so, please provide pictures of your set up?


----------

